# Ryan's 14 week diet log.



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Started my timed carb diet 12 days ago and will be running it for the next 13 weeks to try and get as lean as possible. I also started a cycle of 800mg test and 300mg tren e 12 days ago too. Going to post weekly pictures in here to help keep track of progress.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I've not got any photos of me from 2 weeks ago. Took this photo just now 12 days into diet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Post your diet mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi mate, it's currently:

60g whey + tbsp PB.

6 egg omelette with salad

250g mince with broccoli

220g chicken with PB

220g chicken with PB

250g cottage cheese

Roughly what I'm eating now. I have 70g dextrose with whey post workout and a small sweet potato with meat about an hour after that.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Current weight is 15st 8lbs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kg, 12x27.5kg 12x32kg, 8x42kg

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x90kg, 10x110kg,

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 15x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 9x20kgs

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg

Preacger machine RP: 3 stack 10/6/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, 10x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 12x7stack,

SLDL: 15x60kg, 16x80kg, 15x120kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 15x1 from bottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x200kg, 13x320kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 14x140kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's eating so far:

7 egg omelette

255g sirloin and spinach

60g whey and tbsp PB

Still to eat later:

Gonna be enjoying 250g salmon and broccoli whist watching the England and Wales game.

Chicken breasts and tbsp Pb

250g cottage cheese.

Been very hungry the past few days. It wasn't so bad the first week or so but feeling the drop in calories and lack of carbs now. Used to eating ALOT more than this.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

2 more pics taken today: day 14

Need to get some decent back and leg snaps up really to help guide progress.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight this morning: 15st 6lbs so 6lbs lost in 15 days.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tried to get a shot of the wheels upon waking this morning.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps today. Been a long day at work and food wasn't the best but was a good solid session.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x27.5kgs, 10x30kgs, 9x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack 15x6stack

Trap Bar shrugs: 15x100kg, 20x120kg, 2x150kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x60kgs, 10x70kgs, 8x75kgs

Dips: bwx14, bw+30kgx10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great back session today:

Hammer strength RG pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs 12x90kgs, 9x110kgs

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 13×115kg

Lever rows: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x75kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Machine rear delt flyes: 20x80kgs

Rear DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 11x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 12x100kg, 5x130kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x70kg, 6x90kg,

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 7x55kgs±2forced

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 9x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Few update pics 21 days in.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

15 mins fasted cardio this morning. A swift walk / jog with my best mate:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Meal 4: 350g rump steak, few baby mushrooms, spinach and EVOO


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, 10x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x7stack+3partials,

SLDL: 15x60kg, 16x80kg, 15x125kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 13x1 from bottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x200kg, 14x345kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x80kg, 16x150kg

55 minutes, done.

Been concentrating on making calves a priority lately and for the first time I'm actually happy with how my calves are developing. Actually starting to see some nice shape and I've always had very weak calves.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's eating:

5.30am: 50g whey + tbsp PB

8.00am: 6 eggs

11.30am: 260g mince and spinach.

14.30: 50g whey + tbsp PB

17.45: 2 100% Angus burgers

21.00: 250g cottage cheese


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Carb day today:

Had so far:

100g oats, 50g whey and some dates.

200g sweet potato and 200g cod fillets.

To have later:

200g sweet potato, half chicken, swede and carrots.

220g chicken and 80g rice.

A takeaway of some sort for my cheat meal. Yet to decide on what I'm having though.  .


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps today. Been a long day at work and food wasn't the best but was a good solid session.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x27.5kgs, 10x30kgs, 6x40kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack 12x7stack

Machine shrugs: 18xfullstack stack, 20x120kg, 13xstack + 110kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 9x105kgs

Dips: bwx14, bw+30kgx10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers for dropping in lad  . Any input welcome. I'm 5'11 mate and at the moment I'm. Just doing 15 mins fasted cardio twice a week.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Looking well in the pics, im quite new to all this would love your size and shape. Ill keep tuning in for training tips and see how your diet amd cycleis going
> 
> Have you run many cycles in the past, during a bulk or cut do you count kcals or just drop carbs when cutting?
> 
> You must have a fast metabolism, id be fat on thst little cardio, mind I couldnt surive on no carbs


Thanks for the comments pal I really do appreciate it  .

I've just run an anavar only cycle and a test / dbol cycles before this one.

I've never really been one to count my calories tbh but I just adjust my amounts according to how I look in the mirror. I can tell what my general calorie intake is like by looking at changes in the mirror and how hungry I am between meals lol.

And I've never been big on loadsa cardio tbh. I'd much rather just eat less so only do cardio if I feel I really have to when fat loss has slowed.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Thanks for the comments pal I really do appreciate it  .
> 
> I've just run an anavar only cycle and a test / dbol cycles before this one.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. Some can get too bogged down in the technical side of things, spending way too much time calculating things, working things out, going off scales too much and not seeing the one main thing, what's staring back in the mirror. Always one of the best things to go off, and good to make changes accordingly.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Thanks bro, have you always used the high rep ranges? Ive been on 5x5 but going to switch to 3x8-12 as it seems on this board more people find that range better for adding size


No worries mate 

I try and switch things around mate. Like in the shoulder workout I did yesterday I varied from a 6 rep working set for the pressing and 14+ reps for the raises and shrugs. Think it's good to change every few weeks. Many people add mass on 5x5 but I'd never just stick to that one method.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Completely agree with this. Some can get too bogged down in the technical side of things, spending way too much time calculating things, working things out, going off scales too much and not seeing the one main thing, what's staring back in the mirror. Always one of the best things to go off, and good to make changes accordingly.


Agreed  Weighing all my food out would drive me crazy. Life's too short to sweat about the small things. Consistency with diet is key, not making sure you only get exactly 47.5g of carbs per meal. Putting fat on = eat less overall calories whilst maintaining protien.

What you're doing with your diet is clearly working for you anyway lil miss super-glutes ;-)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Agreed  Weighing all my food out would drive me crazy. Life's too short to sweat about the small things. Consistency with diet is key, not making sure you only get exactly 47.5g of carbs per meal. Putting fat on = eat less overall calories whilst maintaining protien.
> 
> What you're doing with your diet is clearly working for you anyway lil miss super-glutes ;-)


Lol, I am weighing food at the moment due to prep, but if I wasnt prepping, I wouldnt faff too much with that side of stuff. You get to know your own body and you adjust things if needed. And definately, consistency is key.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

First time I've had a partner to train back with for a good while and was a really good session:

Machine straight arm pulldowns: 12x8 12xfullstack

Hammer strength RG pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs 12x90kgs, 8x120kgs

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 9×120kg

Lever rows: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x65kgs 12x85kgs (PB)

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Machine rear delt flyes: 14x87kgs

Rear DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 15x22.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

So exactly 4 weeks into my 14 week diet and today was chest and biceps:

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 12x110kg, 6x135kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x60kg, 7x90kg, 5x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs, 9x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 10x50kgs±3forced

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 9x20kgs

Double Cable curls: 6x12x3stack

Pre workout unpumped shot:










Can always tell first in my arms and delts that I'm getting leaner. Slowly but surely fat is coming off. Still weighing just under 16st though so tren and test are working well I think.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

New training hoodie and vests just come today too from bodybuildingwear.co.uk. Very good for the money. Cheapest I've seen proper Gold's gym gear if anyone fancies some.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x7stack+3partials,

SLDL: 15x60kg, 16x80kg, 15x130kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 13x bottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x200kg, 14x350kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x80kg, 14x160kg

55 minutes, done.

Quick snaps of leg progress:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x27.5kgs, 10x30kgs, 7x40kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack 12x7stack

Rear DB raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 16x22.5kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 9x105kgs

Dips: bwx14, bw+30kgx10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, I've tried keto diet but always fail on weekends so will be using a timed carb style myself...

How many cals you eat on non training days?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Subbed, I've tried keto diet but always fail on weekends so will be using a timed carb style myself...
> 
> How many cals you eat on non training days?


Cheers mate. Appreciate you taking a look 

I think keto is just far too difficult tbh as one bad meal can ruin it for days. Timed carbs just works better for me and I still seem to grow and gain strength whilst doing it. I'm not calorie counting at the moment tbh but I'm going to drop portion sizes just slightly as fat loss seems to be slowing a bit now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and traps:

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x9stack,12x1big, 11x1big

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 9×130kg

DB rows: 12x22kgs, 12x36kgs, 12x47kgs 12x65kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Trap Bar Shrugs: 12x80kgs,12x140kgs, 13x200kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulder shot unpumped about 4 hours after my back session today. Happy with how things are progressing. Gonna get some full body front and back shots done this weekend to help guage progress better as selfies are ****e!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 12x105kg, 5x145kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x60kg, 7x90kg, 5x100kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs, 9x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

THICK BB curls: 12x33kg, 10x43kg, 9x53kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 5x60kgs±3forced

Double Cable curls: 6x14x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick gun shot before legs in half an hour!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x7stack+3partials,

SLDL: 15x60kg, 16x80kg, 9x135kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 13x bottom

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 12x140kg 6x170kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x80kg, 8x170kg


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Mate you are making some fantastic progress! Subbed!

Some seriously strong squats going on too!

How are you finding energy levels with the timed carbs?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Mate you are making some fantastic progress! Subbed!
> 
> Some seriously strong squats going on too!
> 
> How are you finding energy levels with the timed carbs?


Cheers for the sub mate  . Feeling awesome actually. More energy than ever atm. Definately a diet structure that works well for me.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

First time I've been able to get the gf to take some pics of front and back:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps workout today.*

Smith press: 15x20kg, 15x60kgs, 8x90kgs, 5x100kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 13x15kgs dropsetted to 20x7.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack 16x6stack

Rear DB raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 17x22.5kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 9x105kgs

Dips: bwx14, bw+40kgx9


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Only actually lost around 3lbs in so far 5 weeks in but definately feeling leaner. Gonna be dropping calories a little more this week to boost fat loss .


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and traps:

RG isolever pulldown : 12x40kg,12x80kg,8x110kg

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 9×135kg (PB)

DB rows: 12x22kgs, 12x36kgs, 12x47kgs 13x65kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack

Trap Bar Shrugs: 12x80kgs,12x140kgs, 22x200kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Weighing 15'8 today. so another 2 lbs lost since last week. Waist is feeling less bloated and I'm getting increased veins in areas that I didn't have them in about 2 weeks ago.

Chest and biceps at 17.30ish


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Incline DB press: 14x22kgs,12x37.5kgs, 6x50kgs

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 6x120kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs,11x25kgs, 8x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack

THICK BB curls: 12x33kg, 10x43kg, 9x53kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 5x60kgs±3forced

Double Cable curls: 6x14x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x7stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x8stack

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 13x 1 from bottom

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 12x140kg 5x180kg

Leg press squats: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 11x360kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps workout today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x37.5kgs, 7x42kgs

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 15x7stack

Rear DB raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 17x22.5kgs, 15x20kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 8x110kgs+2forced

Dips: bwx14, bw+40kgx9


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and traps:

Standing DB rows: 12x22kgs 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x47kgs 17x55kgs

RG isolever pulldown:12x40kg,12x80kg,8x110kg

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 8×135kg

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack

Trap Bar Shrugs: 12x80kgs,12x140kgs, 22x190kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 12x100kg 5x140kg

Incline DB press: 14x22kgs,12x30kgs, 11x40kgs

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs,11x25kgs, 11x27kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack

THICK BB curls: 12x33kg, 10x43kg, 9x53kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 5x60kgs±3forced

Double Cable curls: 6x14x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Legs today:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x7stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x8stack

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 10x 1 from bottom

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 14x160kg

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 20x320kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps session today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x37.5kgs, 7x42kgs

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x22kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 15x7stack

Rear DB raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 20x22.5kgs,

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 5x115kgs+2forced

Dips: bwx14, bw+35kgx12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Progress snap. Had a full day carb up yesterday which involved **** loads of oats, sweet pots, pizza and chocolate so feeling a bit bloated today but looking and feeling much leaner the past week or two.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Current condition of legs: happy with how they're coming on.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and traps:

Standing DB rows: 12x22kgs 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x47kgs 17x55kgs

RG pulldown:12x8stack ,12x12stack,12x2big, 8x3big

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 9.5×130kg

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack

Machine Shrugs: 20xfullstack,24xfull+40kgs, 25xfull dropset


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps later today. Really looking forward to it.

Quick side pic taken this morning.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Incline BB press: 14x50kgs,12x90kgs, 6x115kgs

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 12x100kg, 10x60kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17kgs, 10x27kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 17x7stack, DS:15x5stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x22.5kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 10x55kgs±3forced

Single arm machine curls: 6x2stack, 5x3stack+3forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day: whooooopppppp

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 16x7stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 10xbottom

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 7x180kg

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 12x360kg


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Mate great work you're looking so much leaner already, really noticeable in the abs area!!

You have pretty much the exact physique I'm aiming for so I'm watching with real interest!!

Good going with the squats!! 180kg! Would you say most of your abs development is due to them?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps session today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x30kgs, 5x45kgs+2forced

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 12x25kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 15x7stack

Rear DB raises: 14x7.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs+after a 10 sec break

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 7x115kgs+2forced

Dips: bwx14, bw+40kgx10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Mate great work you're looking so much leaner already, really noticeable in the abs area!!
> 
> You have pretty much the exact physique I'm aiming for so I'm watching with real interest!!
> 
> Good going with the squats!! 180kg! Would you say most of your abs development is due to them?


Only just noticed this! Cheers mate really appreciate the comments. I'd day most of my core strength is from squats and deads / heavy rows yeah. I have been doing 15 mins of abs per week for th past month or so too.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and traps:

WG pullups12xbw, 9xbw+10kg

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 9.5×140kg

Standing DB rows: 12x22kgs 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x47kgs 17x55kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack

Machine Shrugs: 16x10stack, 20xfullstack,16xfull+60kgs

DB shrugs: 12x40kgs, 15x50kgs, dropset: 30x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Incline BB press: 14x50kgs,12x90kgs, 6x115kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 11x110kg, 8x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 13x8stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x22.5kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 9x60kg

Single arm machine curls: mininal rest after Ez curls 4x3stack+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick pic in the gym this afternoon.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day: whooooopppppp

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 11stack 15/10/6

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 16x7stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 7x180kg

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 10x400kg+2forced

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 10x1frombottom+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps session today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x32kgs, 5x45kgs+1forced

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 13x25kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 12x8stack

CGBP: 12x60kg , 10x80kgs, 6x100kg+1forced

Dips: bwx14, bw+45kgx7


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick posing pic looking pretty miserable lol


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Looking well mate.

On a Timed carb diet myself. Love it!

Thinking about throwing some cardio in soon and speed it up a bit!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Definately the way forward mate. Only need carbs at certain times I've learned. And I'm gonna start cardio soon too. Just hate doing it but it's a necessary evil lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and rear delts:

Deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kg, 6x180kg

WG pullups12xbw, 9xbw+10kg, 7xbw+20kg+2forced

BB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×110kg, 6×150kg

CG cable rows: 12x9stack, 15x15stack

Rear BO DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 15x17.5kg,15x25kgs, ds:15x10kgs


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

radicalry00 said:


> Definately the way forward mate. Only need carbs at certain times I've learned. And I'm gonna start cardio soon too. Just hate doing it but it's a necessary evil lol


Ha yea hate it pal! Love the diet though! How many cals under maintenance did you go?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps:

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x50kgs,12x90kgs, 4x120kgs+2forced

Decline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 10x100kg, 8x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 13x8stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x22.5kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 8x60kg+2 forced

Single arm machine curls: 6x3stack+3forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 150kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/8/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 16x7stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 6x180kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12x1frombottom+2forced

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 10x400kg+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Brilliant delts and triceps session today.*

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x32.5kgs, 5x45kgs+1forced

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x25kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 13x8stack,13x4stack drop

Machine Shrugs: 20x10stack,20xfullstack, 18xfull+60kg

Db shrugs: 20x20kgs, 16x60kgs, 35x27.5kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 6x115kgs+2forced

V bar pushdowns: 12x8stack, 14x8stack

OH Rope extentions: 20x3stack


----------



## ausbrah (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking juicey as hell mate !


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers mate!! Appreciate the comments.

Just had a serving of SAN Launch (old formula) for the first time and feel like I'm buzzing my tits off already. Ready to smash back in 15!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and rear delts:

Deads: 12x100kg, 12x140kg, 10x180kg

WG pullups12xbw, 9xbw+10kg, 6xbw+20kg+1forced

YatesBB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×100kg, 8×120kg

CG cable rows: 12x9stack, 15x15stack

Rear BO DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 15x17.5kg,15x25kgs, ds:15x10kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps felt brilliant today

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x65kgs,12x90kgs, 5x120kgs+2forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 6x130kg+1 forced negative 8x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 14x8stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x22.5kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 8x65kg+2 forced

Single arm machine curls: 7x4stack+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 155kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 6x180kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12x1frombottom+2forced

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 9x440kg+1forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x32.5kgs, 4x45kgs+1forced

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 13x8stack,13x4stack drop

Machine Shrugs: 20x10stack,20xfullstack, 15xfull+80kg

Db shrugs: 20x20kgs, 18x60kgs, 35x32.5kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 7x120kgs+2forced

Weighted dips: 12xbw, 8xbw+45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and rear delts:

WG pullups12xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 7xbw+20kg+1forced

Deads: 12x100kg, 12x140kg, 8x180kg, 3x220kg

YatesBB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 8×120kg

CG cable rows: 15x15stack

Rear BO DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 15x17.5kg,15x25kgs, ds:15x10kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps today.

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x90kg 14x100kg, 5x150kg+1 forced negative 10x70kg dropset

Incline DB press: 14x22kg, 6x45kgs, 6x45kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 14x8stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x22.5kg

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg, 8x65kg+2 forced

Single arm machine curls: 7x4stack+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 160kg a side 10 secs rp: 15/9/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 7x180kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12x1frombottom+2forced

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 10x440kg+1forced


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Leg Day:
> 
> Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 160kg a side 10 secs rp: 15/9/6
> 
> ...


Squats are getting mental mate.

7 reps at 180kg is solid! You normally top out at 6? Is that a pb?

How you feeling generally?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x32.5kgs, 4x45kgs+1forced

Front raises: 14x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 13x8stack,13x4stack drop

Machine Shrugs: 20x10stack,20xfullstack, 15xfull+80kg

Db shrugs: 20x20kgs, 18x60kgs, 35x32.5kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 7x120kgs+2forced

Weighted dips: 12xbw, 8xbw+45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and rear delts:

WG pullups12xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 7xbw+20kg+1forced

Deads: 12x100kg, 12x140kg, 8x180kg, 4x220kg

YatesBB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 10×120kg

WG pull downs: 11x1from bottom small

Rear BO DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 15x17.5kg,15x25kgs, ds:15x10kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps felt brilliant today

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x65kgs,12x90kgs, 7x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 7x135kg+2 forced negative 9x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 15x8stack, 15x4stack drop

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22.5kg

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 160kg a side 10 secs rp: 15/9/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 8x180kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12x1frombottom+2forced

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x240kg, 10x440kg+1forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 8xbw+20kg

Snatch deads: 12x60kg, 3x12x120kg

T bar machine rows: 3x14x15stack

WG pulldowns: 3x12x12stack

YatesBB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 10×120kg

Behind back BB shrugs: 3x20x100kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20x3 from bottom


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps today

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x65kgs,12x90kgs, 6x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 9x120kg+2 forced negative 9x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 15x8stack, 15x4stack drop

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22.5kg

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 160kg a side 10 secs rp: 15/9/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 8x180kg

Leg Extension / leg press supersets: 3x12/10 with 2 from bottom and 320kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps;

DB press: 15x20kg, 15x25kgs, 11x32.5kgs, 7x45kgs, 9x22kgs ds

Strict lateral raises: 15x7kgs, 3x12x15kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 3x13x5stack,

Bent over bench rear laterals: 4x20x10kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 7x120kgs+2forced

V bar pushdowns: 4x12x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 8xbw+20kg

Snatch deads: 12x60kg, 3x12x120kg

T bar machine rows: 3x14x15stack

WG pulldowns: 3x12x12stack

YatesBB Rows: 12x60kgs,12×90kg, 10×120kg

Behind back BB shrugs: 3x20x100kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20x3 from bottom


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest and biceps today

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x65kgs,12x90kgs, 6x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 9x120kg+2 forced negative 9x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 15x8stack, 15x4stack drop

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22.5kg

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 180kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/9/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 8x180kg

Leg Extension / leg press supersets: 3x12/10 with 2 from bottom and 320kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps;

Smith press: 15x60kg, 12x80kgs, 5x100kgs, 14x60kg ds

Strict lateral raises: 15x7kgs, 4x14x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 14x7stack

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 5x122.5kgs+2forced

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 10xbw+45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 6xbw+30kg

Snatch deads: 12x60kg, 12x120kg 11x140kg

T bar machine rows: 3x14x15stack

WG pulldowns: 3x12x12stack

Row machine: 12x7stack, 12x1frombottom

Behind back BB shrugs: 20x100kgs 20x120kg, 14x150kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest and biceps

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x65kgs,12x90kgs, 5x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 6x140kg+1 forced negative 9x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 15x8stack, 15x4stack drop

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22.5kg

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 180kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 4x140kg 10x180kg

Leg Extension / leg press supersets: 3x12/10 with 2 from bottom and 320kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps;

DB press: 15x15kg, 12x30kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 9x22kgs ds

Front db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 18x22kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 14x7stack

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 6x130kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 10xbw+45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 6xbw+30kg

Snatch deads: 12x60kg, 12x120kg 12x150kg

T bar machine rows: 3x14x15stack

RG pulldowns: 3x12x12stack

Row machine: 12x7stack, 12x1frombottom

DB shrugs: 20x30kgs 20x40kgs, 20x55kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest and biceps

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x90kgs, 4x125kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 4x145kg+1 forced negative 9x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x32kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 15x8stack, 15x4stack drop

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22.5kg

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 180kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg, 4x140kg 11x180kg

Leg Extension / leg press supersets: 3x12/12 with 2 from bottom and 280kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps;

DB press: 15x15kg, 12x30kgs, 8x42.5kgs

Front db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 18x22kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 14x7stack

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

RG Smith press: 12x40kg , 12x80kgs, 7x130kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 10xbw+45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 8xbw+25kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 15x50kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Smith shrugs: 20x40kgs 20x80kgs, 20x110kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday means it was chest and biceps timeeee.

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x90kgs, 5x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 6x125kg+1 forced negative 11x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x7stack, 11x8stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Preacher Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 9x40kg

Double cable curls: 4stackx18


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was leg Day:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 180kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stk, 12x5stk, 14x8stack+3partials,

Double Leg curl: 15x5stack, 13x7stack

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 6x140kg, 8x180kg

Leg Extension / leg press supersets: 3x12/12 with 2 from bottom and 280kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was delts and triceps;

Smith press: 15x50kg, 12x75kgs, 9x100kgs

Side db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, ds 15x10kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 16x7stack,

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

CG bench: 12x40kg , 12x60kgs, 9x90kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 9xbw+45kgs

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+30kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 18x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x180kgs

Smith shrugs: 20x40kgs 20x80kgs, 14x160kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday is chest and biceps timeeeeee!

Incline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x90kgs, 6x120kgs+1forced

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 14x90kg, 8x130kg+1 forced negative 11x60kg dropset

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x7stack, 11x8stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x11x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was leg Day:*

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 190kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x3big, 15xfullstack, ds 8xfullsmall, ds 8x7stack partials

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 8x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was delts and triceps;

Smith press: 15x50kg, 12x75kgs, 9x100kgs

Side db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, ds 15x10kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 16x7stack,

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

CG bench: 12x40kg , 12x60kgs, 9x90kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 9xbw+45kgs

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+30kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 18x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x180kgs

Smith shrugs: 20x40kgs 20x80kgs, 14x160kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday is chest and biceps timeeeeee!

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 6x150kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 8x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x7stack, 11x8stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 190kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x3big, 15xfullstack, ds 8xfullsmall, ds 8x7stack partials

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 8x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thursday was delts and triceps;

Smith press: 15x50kg, 12x75kgs, 9x100kgs

Side db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, ds 15x10kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 16x7stack,

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

CG bench: 12x40kg , 12x60kgs, 9x90kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 9xbw+45kgs

Friday was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+30kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 18x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x180kgs

Smith shrugs: 20x40kgs 20x80kgs, 14x160kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday is chest and biceps timeeeeee!

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 6x150kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 8x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x7stack, 11x8stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack

Leg Tuesday

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 190kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x3big, 15xfullstack, ds 8xfullsmall, ds 8x7stack partials

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 8x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was delts and triceps;

Smith press: 15x50kg, 12x75kgs, 9x100kgs

Side db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, ds 15x10kgs

Cable raises: 16x4stack 16x7stack,

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

CG bench: 12x40kg , 12x60kgs, 9x90kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 10xbw+20kg, 9xbw+45kgs

Friday was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+30kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 18x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x180kgs

Smith shrugs: 20x40kgs 20x80kgs, 14x160kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday is chest and biceps timeeeeee!

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 11x130kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 7x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x7stack, 11x8stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was first day back after 11 days off

Delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x15kg, 11x22kgs, 11x30kgs, 11x35kgs

Front db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 16x3stack 16x4stack, 16x14stack

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 9xbw+35kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+25kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40mgs, 18x47.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstsck

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

Partial deads: 11x150kgs

DB shrugs: 20x25kgs 20x40kgs, 20x55kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 7x130kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 6x100kg 10x60kg ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack , 22x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

crazy chest lifts , keep going!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Double Leg curl: 3x20x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 7plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 12x140kgs

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x3big, 11x2from full ds 12x2big

Leg press: 12x10plates,12x12plates, 20x16plates


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x15kg, 11x22kgs, 11x30kgs, 18x37.5kgs

Front db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 16x3stack 16x4stack, 16x5stack

Bent over rear laterals: 13x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x30kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 10x50kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 9xbw+35kgs

One armed pull down extensions 3x12x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

Chins: 12xbw, 6xbw+15kg, 7xbw+25kg

Bo DB rows: 12x27kgs, 14x40kgs, 14x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstack

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x150kgs

DB shrugs: 20x25kgs 20x40kgs, 20x55kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 8x1400kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 8x100kg 10x60kg ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 18x7stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 5x27 5kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack ds 12x3stack, ds 20x1stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Double Leg curl: 3x20x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 8plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 12x150kgs

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x3big

Leg press: 12x10plates,12x12plates, 20x16plates


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs, 11x80kgs, 6x100kgs

Side db raises: 15x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 16x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 16x3stack 16x4stack, 16x6stack

bench rear laterals: 13x7.5kg, 12x10kgs, 20x12.5kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 11x50kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 9xbw+35kgs

One armed pull down extensions 3x12x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

WG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 11x2from bigstack, 11xfull small

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x65kg, 19x105kg.

T bar machine rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x16stack

Partial deads: 11x160kgs

DB shrugs: 20x25kgs 20x40kgs, 20x55kgs

Machine shrugs:3x20xfull+40kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 6x140kg, 3x160kg

Incline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg 8x105kg 10x60kg ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 5x27 5kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack ds 12x3stack, ds 20x1stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Double Leg curl: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 20x6stack.

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 8plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x4big.

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 12x160kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x15kg, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs,

Seated Side db raises: 15x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 16x12kgs

Ez front raises:

Machine rear laterals: 13x65kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x110kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 10x55kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 9xbw+40kgs

One armed pull down extensions 3x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

DB Pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x35kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 9x3 bigstack, 11xfull small

DB Rows: 12x22kg, 12x40kg, 13x60kg.

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x14stack

Partial deads: 11x170kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull+18stack, 20x small stack ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x37kg, 7x50kgs

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 4x140kg, 10x80kgs,10x60kgs.

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 5x27 5kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 8x60kg

Double cable curls: 5x12x5stack ds 12x3stack, ds 20x1stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 8plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, RP set with 12stack 15/11/7

Squats: 12x60kg,12x100kg 6x180kgs, 12x140kg with heel raised on block.

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x4big.

Double Leg curl: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 20x8stack. 12x5stack, 10x3stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stk, 14x10stack. ds 10x7stack, ds 10x6stack

Lunges: 2 sets to failure with 20kg dbs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x15kg, 12x30kgs, 9x42.5kgs,

Seated Side db raises: 15x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 20x12.5kgs

Ez front raises: 10x20kg, 13x30kg

Machine rear laterals: 13x65kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x110kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 11x55kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 9xbw+40kgs

One armed pull down extensions 3x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

DB Pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x45kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 9x3 bigstack, 8x3big

DB Rows: 12x22kg, 12x40kg, 16x60kg.

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

Partial deads: 11x170kgs

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 15x60kgs, 30x25kg ds.

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull+40kg, 12xfull+80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 4x150kg

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 5x27 5kg+3 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 6x60kg+3forced

Double cable curls: 7x12x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Leg press: 15x10plates, 15x18plates, 13x26plates, ds

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x1from bottom.

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 14x90kg.

Double Leg curl: 12x4stack, 14x7stack, 12x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 14x7stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x4plates a side. 12x6 plates a side, RP set with 9plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Bo Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 12x9stk, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 5x105kgs +2 forced ,

Seated Side db raises: 15x7.5kgs, 15x15kgs, 20x7.5kgs

Ez front raises: 10x20kg, 15x35kg

BO bench db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs

Machine rear laterals: 13x65kgs, 15x90kgs,

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x65kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 10xbw+40kgs

V bar pushdowns: 14x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

DB Pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x20kgs, 11x47.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 8x3 bigstack

DB Rows: 12x22kg, 12x40kg, 17x60kg.

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

Partial deads: 11x180kgs

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 18x60kgs, 30x25kg ds.

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull+40kg, 12xfull+80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 7x150kg, 9x100kgs ds.

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 7x100kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x27 5kg+4 forced negs

Bb curls: 12x40Kg, 6x60kg+3forced

Double cable curls: 7x10x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg Tuesday

Leg press: 15x10plates, 15x18plates, 13x26.5 plates

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x1from bottom.

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x100kg.

Double Leg curl: 12x4stack, 14x7stack, 11x12stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 14x7stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x4plates a side. 12x6 plates a side, RP set with 9plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Bo Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 12x9stk, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x105kgs +1 forced ,

Seated Side db raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x12.5kgs, 11x17 5kgs, 25x7.5kgs

Ez front raises: 10x20kg, 15x35kg

BO bench db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs

Machine rear laterals: 13x65kgs, 15x90kgs,

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x65kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 8xbw+50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 14x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

DB Pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x20kgs, 11x50kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 8x3 bigstack

RG BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x70kg, 15x110kg.

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

Partial deads: 11x190kgs

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 18x65kgs,

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 20xfull+60kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 5x150kg, 9x100kgs ds.

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x110kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+5 forced negs

EZ curls: 12x40Kg, 10x50kg

Double cable curls: 7x10x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs Tuesday

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x1from bottom.

Leg press: 15x10plates, 15x18plates, 13x26.5 plates

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x100kg.

Double Leg curl: 12x4stack, 14x7stack, 11x12stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 14x7stack

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x4plates a side. 12x6 plates a side, RP set with 9plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6

Bo Calf Raises: 7x15x10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 6x105kgs

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x12.5kgs, 14x17 5kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 15x16stack

BO db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x65kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 8xbw+45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 14x9stack, ds 10x6stack, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

DB Pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x50kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 8x3 bigstack

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x70kg, 11x130kg.

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

Partial deads: 9x190kgs

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 18x65kgs,

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 20xfull+60kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 5x150kg, 9x90kgs ds.

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x110kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x25kg+5 forced negs

EZ curls: 12x40Kg, 10x50kg

DB curls: 20x15kgs, 20x22.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Legs Tuesday
> 
> Leg press Calf Raises: 12x4plates a side. 12x6 plates a side, RP set with 9plates a side 10 secs rp: 14/8/6
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x105kgs

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 15x16stack

BO db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x65kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 8xbw+45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 14x9stack, ds 10x6stack, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x70kg, 11x130kg

RG hammer pulls, 2x12x120kg

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 20x60kgs, 35x25kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 14xfull+80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x40kg, 14x70kgs,12x100kgs, 6x150kg, 9x90kgs ds.

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x110kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x6stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x27kg+5 forced negs

EZ curls: 12x40Kg, 10x50kg, 30x40kgs

Cables: 2x15x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was back / traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 18x110kg

RG hammer pulls, 2x12x120kg

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 20x60kgs, 35x25kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 15xfull+80kg, 30x9stsck ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and triceps:

Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 6x107.5kgs, 12x55kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x12.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 15x16stack

BO db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 16x22.5kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x65kgs

Dips: 11xbw+10kg, 11xbw+30kg, 8xbw+45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 14x9stack, ds 10x6stack, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quads and hamstrings

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 13xfull. 8xsmallstsck ds, 8x4stack

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x100, 12x140kg

Hacks: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 10x160kg

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x100kg.

Srrict Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x7stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 20x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was chest and biceps

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 7x120kg

Decline BB press: 14x60kg, 14x100kgs,7x130kgs, 8x90kgs ds, 9x60kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 6x27kg+5 forced negs

EZ curls: 12x40Kg, 10x50kg, 30x40kgs

Cables: 14x5stack 14x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 18x110kg

RG hammer pulls, 2x12x120kg

WG Cable rows: 14x7stack, 14x12stack,14x15stack

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 20x60kgs, 35x25kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 15xfull+80kg, 30x9stsck ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Delts and triceps:
> 
> Smith press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 6x110kgs, 14x55kg ds
> 
> ...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great strength considering your cutting mate I wish I was that strong bulking lol

I'm guessing by your training style (an avi  ) your a Dorian fan 

do you cycle your training or do you train high intensity all the time? Reason I ask is I'm cutting at the mo an considering lowering the weight an upping sets as some sort of a de load

Great progress mate really inspiring

Joey


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

It was quads and hamstrings yesterday

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x100, 12x160kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 13xfull. 8xsmallstsck ds, 8x4stack

Hacks: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 11x170kg

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x120kg.

Srrict Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x7stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 20x6stack

Off to do a bit of calves in a bit.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> Great strength considering your cutting mate I wish I was that strong bulking lol
> 
> I'm guessing by your training style (an avi  ) your a Dorian fan
> 
> ...


Hi mate apologies I've only just seen this and noticed you posted like 5 days ago! Yup I stick to mainly HIT with a few higher volume exercises for arms etc occasionally.

I mainly stick to HIT as I find it the most productive form of training and I love that my gym sessions are always less than an hour. When I feel a bit burned out I will have a few weeks where in drop the intensity and reset my workload weight-wise. I find it works very well.

I'm now back bulking btw so should really rename this thread or start a new one. Currently bang on 17st so weight going on nice and steadily. Cheers for popping mate in really appreciate the comments and encouragement?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think this has been my problem in the past I need to lay off the hit when run down because I end up injuring myself

No problem mate if anything seeing the progress on people's journals has given me a kick up the @ss to start recording diet and raining again lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x60kg, 14x100kgs,5x160kgs, 8x100kgs ds, 9x60kgs ds

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 7x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x22kg+4 forced negs

EZ curls: 12x40Kg, 10x50kg, 30x40kgs

Cables: 14x5stack 14x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 14x120kg

hammer pulls, 2x12x80kg

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 13x170kg

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 20x60kgs, 35x25kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 15xfull+80kg, 30x9stsck ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Calves / Quads / Hams

Seated calf raise / Standing supersets= 3x20x60kg / 3x15x9stack

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 11x170kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 13xfull. 8xsmallstsck ds, 8x4stack

Hacks: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x170kg

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x120kg.

Strict Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x7stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 20x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x60kg, 14x100kgs,6x160kgs, 8x95kgs ds, 9x60kgs ds

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 8x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x25kg+4 forced negs

Incline DB curls: 12x12Kg, 12x15kg, 12x17kgs

Cables: 14x5stack 12x3stack fst 7 style


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back / traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 14x120kg

hammer pulls, 2x12x80kg

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 9x180kg

DB Shrugs: 15x40kg, 20x60kgs, 35x25kgs

Machine shrugs:20xfull, 15xfull, 15xfull+80kg, 30x9stsck ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thursday was delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x30kgs, 10x37.5, 6x45kg, 15x20kg ds

db front raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 16x20kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 14x8stack

BO db laterals: 2x20x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 17x25kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x65kg

V bar pushdowns: 14x9stack, ds 10x6stack, 20x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Calves / Quads / Hams

Seated calf raise / Standing supersets= 3x20x60kg / 3x15x9stack

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 11x170kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 13xfull. 8xsmallstsck ds, 8x4stack

Hacks: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x170kg

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 16x120kg.

Strict Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x7stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x4stk, 12x7stack. 20x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Calves / Quads / Hams

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, 14x70kg.

Standing Calf raise: 12x4stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Bent over Calf Raises, 3x12x9stacm

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 14x140kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 103from bottom

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 20x80kg.20x80kg

Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x8stack

Single Leg Curl: 16x3stack 12x4stk, 12x5stack.


----------

